# Tall guy



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT. I am 6'10 an have a 34in draw. But shoot a 31in with a loop, because the only bows that are made to fit me I don't like. There are several great bows. Don't know if you are wanting new or used but you can find both on here. My personal opinion would be a Hoyt Alphamax 35, a PSE Dreamseason X-Force, or a Mathews drenalin LD. Like I said it is all in what you like and feels good to you. PM if you have any more questions with finding sruff that will fit you, everybody on here will help.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* captainjaydub. Have fun here.


----------



## captainjaydub (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I will look into those bows.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:
:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah most bow companies offer a long draw bow if you contact them i know pse does for sure


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

